# Cured and Smoked Meat to Salty      "for Some "



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

I used Bears Step By Step for Canadian Bacon and Belly Bacon turned out fantastic. Just right for me and my wife.

But we had company, Wife's sister, 2 nieces, one of their husbands and a great niece. One of her nieces really doesn't like salt ! so I had a dilemma So I tried an experiment (never done this before)  I took some of my Canadian Bacon that had already been cured, smoked, sliced and frozen. and soaked it in cold water for about 30 min. changing the water a couple times. It pulled the salt (Most of it) right out.

So today "this morning" while I was getting breakfast going, "just as another Experiment I soaked a few strips of belly bacon to see if it would have the same results. It did, but at 30 min it pulled out to much of the salt for me so I will try 10 - 15 min to see what happens. But for us it is perfect the way it is.

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Cured meat is salty. As simple as that. For meats that you cook before eating you do have the option to soak/remove some salt. For cold cuts not so much. This is why one eats a few slices of cold smoked salmon over toast or crackers but can snack on a whole filet that was hot smoked (a lot less salt).
I love both.


----------



## sota d (Mar 4, 2015)

Very interesting Gary. I always assumed that once any food took on salt, it was there for good. But, you have proven that wrong. And how nice of you to do that for your niece. Good job as always, David.


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Cured meat is salty. As simple as that. For meats that you cook before eating you do have the option to soak/remove some salt. For cold cuts not so much. This is why one eats a few slices of cold smoked salmon over toast or crackers but can snack on a whole filet that was hot smoked (a lot less salt).
> I love both.


I do know cured meat is salty, Just sayin my niece doesn't like salt so I wanted to make it less salty for her   We like it fine the way it is.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Very interesting Gary. I always assumed that once any food took on salt, it was there for good. But, you have proven that wrong. And how nice of you to do that for your niece. Good job as always, David.


Me too   I learned something as well ,    So now I know

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> I do know cured meat is salty, Just sayin my niece doesn't like salt so I wanted to make it less salty for her   We like it fine the way it is.
> 
> Gary


Wouldn't expect anything less from you. I am sure your niece appreciates you going the extra mile.

Don't like salty foods in general, most people would add salt to the meals I cook/eat. But it seems my brain got conditioned somehow to enjoy dried meats despite the salt content.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2015)

Adjust the salt level when curing.....   No soaking required....


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Adjust the salt level when curing..... No soaking required....


I guess no one actually read the post     Just the Title    "I said the salt content was fine for my wife and I"  I tried this to reduce the salt level for her niece Who Doesn't Like Salt 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> I guess no one actually read the post     Just the Title    "I said the salt content was fine for my wife and I"  I tried this to reduce the salt level for her niece Who Doesn't Like Salt
> 
> Gary


I read your post, Gary, and I know you only meant you did that for one person. It would be stupid to make an adjustment to the whole Belly for just one person.

I never had anyone say any of my Bacon was too salty, and I would have never thought about soaking just a few slices for one person, after the smoking was completed.

Thanks for the tip, in case I ever run into that "One Person".

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess I Titled it Wrong    apparently no one is reading past the Title

The amount of cure and the brown sugar were just right  NOT TOO SALTY.  was spot on   Just salty for my wife's niece who doesn't like salt so I tried something I have never done before FOR HER  it worked  that's all !!   Then followed up with the belly bacon because I was curious. Again it was Just Right for us the way it was cured. I can't find any thing wrong with the way it turned out. A believe me the ones that know me know I would have said something.

Just posted this for information only  Not to alter or change the curing or Final product

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> I guess I Titled it Wrong    apparently no one is reading past the Title
> 
> The amount of cure and the brown sugar were just right  NOT TOO SALTY.  was spot on   Just salty for my wife's niece who doesn't like salt so I tried something I have never done before FOR HER  it worked  that's all !!   Then followed up with the belly bacon because I was curious. Again it was Just Right for us the way it was cured. I can't find any thing wrong with the way it turned out. A believe me the ones that know me know I would have said something.
> 
> ...


Like I said, Gary, I read your original post, and I knew exactly what you meant:

You meant that even if your Bacon is perfect for everyone else, if there is one person who wants less salt, you can take a couple slices of cured & smoked Bacon & soak it to suit that one person.

I never ran into the problem, but thanks to you, I'll know what to do if that problem ever comes up.

Adjusting the salt content in the cure for the whole smoke would be the WRONG thing to do in this case.

Thanks A Bunch Gary!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Exactly     

Thank Bear

Gary


----------

